# Finding a medical job



## LuluBaggins123 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and was wondering if anyone could help me out with this! I am currently a doctor in the UK and want to move to Italy (Ferrara/Bologna) with my partner, who's Italian, but have no idea how to look for jobs there as it's so different to the UK! Does anyone have any insight? I have googled everything I can think of but still stumped! Any general advice on working abroad would be awesome too. Thanks!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

This should also be helpful: BMA'a web page on working abroad

.


----------



## LuluBaggins123 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks - I've looked at both of those in my searches! They are really helpful in practicalities for transferring credentials but don't actually give any advice on where jobs are posted or who to contact to find them - that's the bit I am really struggling with as my license in the UK can be transferred to Italy with little hassle. Thanks for the help though


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah, well jobs are an entirely different matter as there seem to be few available in Italy these days. 

Have you tried the contact info from the bottom of the second link I posted?

This:

Italian Medical Society of Great Britain
Prof Salvatore M. Aloj, Scientific Attaché, Embassy of Italy
Email: [email protected]
Normal Page​
Are you reasonably fluent in the Italian language? If not, your prospects would appear to be extremely limited.


----------

